# EA Spiele 10x Online Authentifizierbar, und was kommt dannach ?



## Andi-1990 (4. November 2012)

Hy Leute,

Crysis 2 zB. kann man ja bis zu 5x mit einem Key aktivieren, und unter dem Installations 
Ordner Crysis 2/bin32   mit activation.exe auch wieder wenn nötig die Lizenz deaktivieren.

das ist zB. sinnvoll wenn man den PC mal wieder Neu aufsetzen möchte, weil sonst 
von den 5 aktivierungen bei einer anschließenden Neu Installation des Spiels bald 
keine mehr übrig wären, und somit das teuer gekaufte Spiel wertlos machen würde.


aber wie sieht es zB. bei Medal of Honor 2010 aus ?

dort finde ich leider keine activation.exe im Spieleverzeichnis wo ich die Lizenz wieder deaktivieren könnte.

wenn ich also wirklich mal so weit bin das ich meinen PC über 10 mal Neu 
aufgesetzt habe kann ich dann das Spiel in die Mülltonne schmeißen ?

weil dann ja die 10aktivierungen verbraucht sind.


hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 

grüße,
Andreas


----------



## ich111 (4. November 2012)

Die Deaktivierung ist oft auch im CD Menü versteckt.
Wenn du nix zum deaktivieren findest kannst du das über den Support Chat regeln lassen

Edit: Das ist oft in der eigentlichen .exe enthalten und kann dann oft auch über eine verknüpfung im Startmenü deaktiviert werden


----------



## Schokomonster (4. November 2012)

Normalerweise wird das über die Deinstallation gemacht falls dabei eine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist und falls das mal nicht richtig funktioniert kannste danach bei EA anrufen und bekommst auf dein Key neue Aktivierungen.


----------



## Andi-1990 (4. November 2012)

das geht aber wirklich schnell hier  danke für eure hilfe...

hab jetz gesehen wenn ich auf die Spiele Verknüpfung 
rechtsklick mache dann kann man "Diesen Comuter delizenzieren"

@ich111 du hast eine sehr ähnliche Hardware wie ich 


grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Morote (16. November 2012)

Hatte das mal mit Crysis Warhead. Einfach dem Support geschrieben. Anbei ein Photo der Spiele-DVD(s) und des Keys sowie ein Scan der Rechnung. Habe innerhalb von 24h einen neuen Key per Mail bekommem


----------



## Andi-1990 (22. November 2012)

@Morote

ja sowas hab ich auch schon wo anders 
gelesen, gut zu wissen das es funktioniert 


grüße...


----------

